# SAFARI ne quitte plus



## bayou (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un problème avec Safari, je ne peux plus quitter. Quand je clic sur Safari en haut à gauche, "quitter safari" apparait en gris et non en noir ce qui fait que je ne peux pas cliquer dessus.
Le problème est que je ne peux plus arrêter mon ordinateur car il me demande de quitter safari avant...

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos lumières à ce sombre problème!

Ben


----------



## Vinz187 (25 Octobre 2011)

clic sur la pomme, ensuite " forcer à quitter " et tu choisis safari


----------



## bayou (25 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour le tuyau je peux à nouveau utiliser mon ordinateur normalement.


----------



## Vinz187 (25 Octobre 2011)

De rien


----------



## PaddingtonBear (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème, sauf qu'en plus je ne peux pas forcer à quitter. L'option "forcer à quitter" n'est pas disponible, seule "Quitter" l'est, tout se comporte normalement sans plantage sauf que la commande "Quitter" est grisée et je ne peux pas non plus fermer individuellement les différents onglets de Safari, la petite croix à gauche a disparu.

Etrange !

Help SVP, car je ne peux plus éteindre mon Mac du coup !

Merci à tous,
PaddingtonBear.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Janvier 2012)

PaddingtonBear a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème, sauf qu'en plus je ne peux pas forcer à quitter. L'option "forcer à quitter" n'est pas disponible,


Sûr ? :mouais:

Pour forcer à quitter tu peux :


faire un clic droit sur l'icône de Safari dans le Dock et forcer à quitter,
soit faire alt - esc -cmd et choisir Safari
soit le faire à partir du Moniteur d'activité
Bref, tu devrais avoir l'embarras du choix 




(j'ai cité le raccourci du 2e item de mémoire, j'espère ne pas m'être trompé :rose


----------



## jesopog (7 Janvier 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sûr ? :mouais:
> 
> Pour forcer à quitter tu peux :
> 
> ...



[&#8230;] le raccourci du 2e item : Pas d'erreur, c'est bien une des solutions possibles.


----------



## PaddingtonBear (7 Janvier 2012)

Ah super les gars (ou les filles) ! Figurez-vous que je ne connaissais pas le moniteur d'activité !! (Pour le reste, j'avais essayé, hein... ça ne marchait pas).

Merci, mon Mac va pourvoir dormir tranquille !

PaddingtonBear.


----------



## grimick (25 Janvier 2012)

exactement le meme soucis depuis ce matin , 
bon j éteins jamais mon mac donc ça me stressait pas trop .

mais ça sent un peu le virus non?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2012)

grimick a dit:


> mais ça sent un peu le virus non?


Ca n'est pas parce que Safari plante qu'il y a un virus dans ta machine


----------



## gmaa (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Quand un comportement inhabituel m'arrive, je fais au moins ceci :

Reset PRAM,
Virer la préférence de l'appli (.plist) qui créée un souci.

Après...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Après...


et désactiver les extensions (s'il y en a)


----------

